# Portsmouth to Bilbao World Tour (Part One)



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I have just booked my wife and myself on a long promised World Cruise starting from Portsmouth in mid October, across to Bilbao. Well that's the first part of it,I have promised the rest of it will come later!!! 

We have never been this way to Spain before, so we thought we would give it a try, as we are joning my son and his family down near Alicante. 

Can anyone advised us on what to take for the journey regarding food, drink sleeping gear etc, I appreciate that they obviously have Restaurants etc,but is there anything that seasoned travellers by this route can advise. 

We are taking the van and returing via our othe son up in France, so should make an interesting trip. Andy


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Mid October - definitely sea sickness tablets!!

And make sure you take them well before the boat sails.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have booked a cabin all you need is tooth brush and a change of underwear . Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

On our return ferry journey (18hrs) in April we brought plenty of food with us, as the food on board was so expensive on our outward journey.
If I can remember, orange juice, cereal bars, sandwiches, bananas, apples, mixed nuts, chocolate, wine and beer. We took anti sickness tablets, they made us nice and relaxed (read slightly dozey!!) 

I was glad not to have to pay rip-off onboard prices for what was mediocre food. 

Bilbao is lovely, we walked all the lenghth of the river from the Guggenheim to the old town quarter. The Guggenheim museum is closed on Mondays, and we visited on Monday  but even the exterior is worth a visit.

We parked on street parking right beside it, it was expensive but worth while. 
Enjoy your world tour, envy envy!
Ca


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Money, and lots of it!

P&O certainly know how to benefit from a captive audience.

Once on board you have to pay for practically everything. Food and drink, you would expect to pay for I know, but not at the exorbitant prices that they charge (like £1.50 for a small cup of tea).

The cinema is an interesting experience (again not cheap though) watching a film in a cinema that sways was a new one for me


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We thoroughly enjoyed our trips across the Bay of Biscay with P&O - much better than BF. Take a small bag of clothes so you can get in and out of your vehicle and cabin easily. Towels etc are provided.

Get to the observation lounge as quickly as you can, taking drinks, crisps, biscuits, camera (on burst mode), binoculars, etc. Enjoy the views and the reports of wildlife - dolphins. whales etc from a very knowledgable wildlife officer and you may get a good bunch of folk up there telling dtories and helping each other. Your own alcoholic drinks should not be consumed (licensing laws) but what the eye don't see the heart don't grieve over. 

The food & drink is expensive IF you never normally eat out: we were quite accepting of the prices - coke £1.50, beer £2.80 etc. We enjoyed the "tapas" meal (£11 approx - 3 tier stand with a variety of sandwiches, cakes, etc + 2 cups of tea) but the best meal was the buffet dinner in the restaurant - £16.50 for a wide selection of starters, choice of 2 roast dinners + fish dish + veggie dish, or 4 different curries, wide selection of sweets - all "eat as much as you want". This was far better quality then the self service cafe next door. We never tried Branagans, where we thought the prices sounded higher for "a la carte" dining. Breakfast in Olivios was coffee and croissant£4?); lunch was pizza or panini - (£4?) 

Good entertainment in the show bar, if you can ignore the "bingo" mob (sorry to anyone who thinks this game is the height of sophistication and excitement) 

Arriving in Portugalette at 8am means you get a good start to the day if you are travelling rather than exploring Bilbao.

It was the most relaxing and enjoyable start we have had to any holiday - OK it cost a bit more than driving but it will be our first choice in future. Good luck.

Gordon


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It was 10 years ago that we made this trip and I can echo most comments re mediocre and overpriced food and drink. We were on a motorbike then so were restricted with what we could take as regards food etc so we were that captive audience.

However, it was flat calm both ways without so much as a ripple to disturb the surface of the water. We saw dolphins but no whales unfortunately. We were on the Pride of Bilbao which has a whale watching deck up topsides but for those of you who do not like heights it's about 100 feet up above the water!

I have been told that the Pride of Bilbao is a bit of a dump now though.

JohnW


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

A question for one and all.

When I go via Dover Calais and the like, I take a fridge full of food both Frozen and just refrigerated, no problems, only 2 hours max.

With such a long journey on Portsmouth to Bilbao, what do you do about food in fridge / freezer, as your not allowed back to MH, and I dont think your allowed to keep gas on for fridge.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Folks, Thank for your advice and info. We will take a small bag with snacks and soft drinks, and combine that with catered meals. 

Can you have access to your vehicle during the trip or not?

Had a chuckle at you comments Gordon, you seemed to enjoy your Trip.

Once again Folks, thank you. Andy


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

foll-de-roll said:


> Can you have access to your vehicle during the trip or not?


Not on the Pride of Bilbao (thats what we went on).

Someone else mentioned about food in the fridge/freezer. I don't think anyone checks to see if you're gas is on or not (didn't when i went), but to be honest I wouldn't run the risk of having it on. Last thing you want is an explosion in the middle of the Bay of Biscay 8O 8O


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The best way to keep the contents of the fridge cold is to fill the space not taken up with food with ice / ice blocks / newspaper etc. I would not expect any frozen stuff to stay that way but I would expect everything to stay cool. Using small water bottles pre-frozen at home would be good as they can be thrown away after use.

Whilst waiting for the ferry I would have the fridge running on gas and turn it off just before boarding and back on to 12v. Don't be tempted to open the door 'just to have a look' though.

JohnW


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> A question for one and all.
> 
> When I go via Dover Calais and the like, I take a fridge full of food both Frozen and just refrigerated, no problems, only 2 hours max.
> 
> With such a long journey on Portsmouth to Bilbao, what do you do about food in fridge / freezer, as your not allowed back to MH, and I dont think your allowed to keep gas on for fridge.


We recently travelled BF, Plymouth to Santander, 19 hours. You can ask for hook-up but we decided experiment without. To be on the safe side, the fridge was turned up to its maximum-cooling setting the night before we set off and on the trip down to the ferry. The door was only opened to put the milk in just before setting off.

The Thetford fridge did well. It was stuffed full. Some products in the icebox were _beginning_ to thaw at the edges - semi-solid. Those in the centre of the pile, not at all. My wife used to run a microbiology lab testing food, so knows what the score is. The food re-froze as soon as the power was on again, when we re-started the engine at Santander.

The chilled food and milk, in the main compartment, was still cool.

Portsmouth to either Bilbao (33 hours P&O)or Santander (24 hours BF) is a lot longer and you would definitely need a hook-up. BF certainly provide hookups for the lorries with refrigerated containers and I saw two M/homes hooking up.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it necessary to have the fridge on?

Any "fresh" food placed in there will be 2 days old at least before you eat it.

Milk would be nice so that tou can have a cup of tea at 11 o'clock, but Spain does sell fresh milk these days. If necessary, buy "filtered" milk which keeps fresh for 14 days so long as its reasonably cool - get it cold before you leave and all is well.

Why buy frozen food in GB? You can get that in Spain too.

Perhaps you want British bacon & sausages - if you're going for a fortnight you might be able to carry enough; if longer, get used to the local produce. So why not go will "buy local" from the outset?

IMHO, we go abroad to experience the difference, so make food part of that. Switch the fridge off until you get there, don't worry about things thawing, enjoy the journey.

Gordon


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well said Gordon the main things we take are teabags other than that they have supermarkets and fantastic markets where you can get fresh fruit & veg. 
Steve


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

We found a small electric kettle tea coffee milk water etc ,very handy for drinks in the cabin , ( there is a power point ) . My wife likes me to get her a cup of tea in bed. Then another , then later etc .you get the picture.
Combine this with the buffet breakfast - really good. all the favourites and plenty of treats .


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I totally agree that you could buy local once you are over in either France / Spain, but over a period of time what we do is buy produce here in uk then utilize the freezer.

Both fridge and freezer packed to the rafters with food.

We do go over for a month or so at a time, so have to purchase local produce later on in the holiday.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi We are off soon to on our Mini - Cruise from Portsmouth to Bilbao. Can anyone recommend a good Sea Sickness (preventative) Pill, as a few people mentioned the dreaded Bay of Biscay weather!!! Cheers Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been sailing for 25 years, the only sure fire and guaranteed way of sorting out sea sickness is to.............................








................................................................
Sit under a tree


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Hogan, 


Very profound :roll: :roll: 

Andy


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Portsmouth to Bilbao World Cruise (Part 1)*

You certainly will need plenty of money if you're going to use the cafeteria. We always take our electric kettle, tea, coffee, UHT milk and don't forget the cups! We did one year and had to buy the first cuppa just to get a cup to use. Make the most of the whale watch presentation it's very good. We saw whales and many dolphin however that was Bilbao/portsmouth and the timing of the Bay of Biscay is better.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*ferry*

We are on the ferry Bilbao to Portsmonth on Monday . Can you tell me, are the dolphins and whales to be seen all the 36 hour journey, or just at a certain point, we sail at 12.30 lunch time  
Got my kettle and the sea sick tablets at the ready Lol !


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*portsmouth to Bilbao World Cruise (Part 1)*

There are Whale watch personnel on board and they will advise on best times. Binoculars are also very useful.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Heading South, you leave Portsmouth (don't know about Plymouth) about 8pm - nice ride down past the Isle of Wight, but not likely to be any animals to view, especially now the sun has set.

Dolphins usually crop up after lunch - visit the "talk" at 12.30ish for lots of info, but you will lose your seats in the front viewing lounge - one go and the other keep the seats. This assumes you want to be indoors, at the front. If you are happy outside, or sitting down the side lounges, watching TV etc, it's not a problem. Personally. I got to the lounge at 7.30 am to ensure we had a good view (how sad!) - Barbara arrived with breakfast about 8.30.

We saw approx 200 dolphins, 20 whales, before sunset.

Obviously, nothing on "arrival" day - just get ready to get off the ferry.

Coming North, you leave Bilboa about 1pm - the wildlife officer will explain how the deep Atlantic floor rises to become the continental shelf about 50 miles out ie 3pm. On Pride of Bilboa we saw about 700 dolphins, but only a couple of whales; on Pont Aven we saw 3 dolphins - the difference we think was down to the support of the staff on PoB and the whole concept of "whale watching" in the front lounge (L8).

In terms of making this part of the "experience", it was invaluable. Definitely the best start and end of a holiday we have ever had (although it compared to boating on the Broads, when we "spliced the mainbrace" at about 11am, leaving our son to drive the boat).

Enjoy.

Gordon


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

Just returned from 3 weeks in France. Excellent trip and very good weather.


Portsmouth to Bilbao Ferry was great experience, lots of Dolphins (no Whales). Accommodation and food were fine, Staff very helpful (my wife is disabled). Advice from MHF members was spot on, regarding food , drinks,Binos etc.

Returned by Norfolk Line, and again we turned up early, and they accommodated us pleasantly and efficiently. They really are one of the best Ferry Cos.

Regarding cost of living, France has beome very expensive, so we ate in mostly. We really are back in the 70s when we were the poorest Country in Euope.

Still, it is only Money, and we had a great time. The van performed well, and all systems worked(Gas & Elect) so can't complain

Thank you for your advice. 

Andy


----------

